# Cursed case and a half processor



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

I took the opportunity to replace my old Q6600 with an AMD FX system. It started when I firstly completed the new computer with the old case and power supply (550W). Nothing. Not even the fans. Just nothing. When I tried the system with a neighbor´s power supply, it started. Then I used my own power supply but connected the board without mounting it and it started. I made the computer ready again, started - and nothing. Any idea? Everything was mounted properly again and the old board was fine in the case - yet nothing.
Now it looks like this:






After "solving" that problem, I just ran into another: The computer would turn off when stressed. When gaming and after only seconds of prime95 it would turn off. I didn´t think it was the power supply because 550W should be enough for the FX 8350 in combination with a frugal 750Ti and even for more. But I did some research and figured out that it has a weak 12V power supply that is insufficient for the thirsty processor. I "solved" the problem by disabling 4 out of the 8 cores and everything runs fine. I did half an hour of prime95 and everything´s fine.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I took the opportunity to replace my old Q6600 with an AMD FX system. It started when I firstly completed the new computer with the old case and power supply (550W). Nothing. Not even the fans. Just nothing. When I tried the system with a neighbor´s power supply, it started. Then I used my own power supply but connected the board without mounting it and it started. I made the computer ready again, started - and nothing. Any idea? Everything was mounted properly again and the old board was fine in the case - yet nothing.
> Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, looks like the mobo is not designed for an Octa core.  What are the mobo specs?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I took the opportunity to replace my old Q6600 with an AMD FX system. It started when I firstly completed the new computer with the old case and power supply (550W). Nothing. Not even the fans. Just nothing. When I tried the system with a neighbor´s power supply, it started. Then I used my own power supply but connected the board without mounting it and it started. I made the computer ready again, started - and nothing. Any idea? Everything was mounted properly again and the old board was fine in the case - yet nothing.
> ...


It is a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 and it can perfectly handle the FX 8350 but the power supply can´t.

I have managed to get the stuff into my old case now. As not so common solution I put the antistatic cover behind the mainboard. Even with only 4 cores enabled, the increase in performance is great. Also for storage. Now, I can copy files from the large HDD to the SSD with up to 200 Mb/s (seen in the process).


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 14, 2017)

550W is near the basement for a power supply for a current pc. I wouldn't build one with less than 800W. But as noted you have to match up all the components by required power and compatibility.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> 550W is near the basement for a power supply for a current pc. I wouldn't build one with less than 800W. But as noted you have to match up all the components by required power and compatibility.


Not even fully loaded would my system come somewhere near 550W. Other factors like the strength of the 12 V line which is dedicated to the CPU matter. It is the black-yellow connection on the left side of the board.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > 550W is near the basement for a power supply for a current pc. I wouldn't build one with less than 800W. But as noted you have to match up all the components by required power and compatibility.
> ...



The last pc I built for someone that was close to 600W recommended was 4+ years ago. You want overkill not 'nearly just enough'. If 550W is enough go with it. Again I wouldn't build one now with less than 800W as that takes into consideration the person will have the pc for at least 2-4 years and will likely upgrade some components.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The term Octa Core is kinda misleading and is more a marketing term, what they really consist of are dual quad cores that can work independently of each other.  Yes, I misread your initial post, the power supply is the problem, you need a 600 Watt minimum to run an octa core, 800 Watt + is best.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 14, 2017)

Why would you buy an FX system now?

Budget? You're going to need a quality 7-900w power supply before anything else.

What model is your current power supply?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


If you plan to bult a high-end Crossfire or SLI system, then 800 would be good.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, the 8 core claim is disputed but there are some more sources two cores share. It´s nevertheless 8 cores.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Why would you buy an FX system now?
> 
> Budget? You're going to need a quality 7-900w power supply before anything else.
> 
> What model is your current power supply?


It is privately purchased and I pay in rates. The next thing will be a new power supply and case, so I can rebuilt my old PC with another graphics card that I already have. But that isn´t urgent, the other 4 cores matter not in most games. The current power supply is an old ARLT MPT 5512P that came with the Q6600.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I wasn't disparaging the 8 core simply stating how it's configured, how it works and yes it's still 8 cores.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Not the most efficient CPU series, though. The new Ryzen have a way batter IPC value.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 14, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you buy an FX system now?
> ...



Mmk.

Not to be an alarmist or anything, but you only have 228w available for your CPU or GPU at any given time.

That's a split-rail system.

Furthermore if you bought it when q6600s were new, power supplies degrade with use, so it may not even be 

pushing as much as calculated. You could be courting fire/main capacitor failure.

I'm thinking you could have gotten a mid-tier Ryzen combo for what you paid for an FX setup.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 14, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Possible. But with the FX cut to 4 cores, its power consumption is in no case more than 80. Plus the 750Ti that physically cannot consume more than 75 (it´s 60 rather), the maximum power consumption of both is now 155 watts.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looked at the bench marks for the i7 7700k vs Ryzen 7 1800X.
The Ryzen is just over a hundred dollars more than the i7 but the i7 apparently still has the edge on the Ryzen with an average bench of 99.9% to Ryzen's 91.9%.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 15, 2017)

Power Supplies | Computer Power Supply | TigerDirect.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Power Supplies | Computer Power Supply | TigerDirect.com


Oh no, the shipping costs!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 15, 2017)

I tried Win 10 but it is not my favorite. So I decided to install Windows 8.1, instead. A secure erase of the SSD is a good idea before installing. But my Parted Magic won´t boot with my new board. Finally, it would boot using "failsave mode" but it might require several attempts to boot. Good thing I thought but when I tried to start the work, I realized that neither mouse nor keyboard works. Great! I restarted with a PS/2 mouse and that one worked. A secure erase requires to "unfreeze" the SSD which in turn requires to put the system to sleep mode and wake it up afterwards. Of course, it would not turn into sleep mode! I figured out there is an alternate method which requires to unplug the SSD´s power cable while running, wait 30 secs and plug it again and wait 30 sec. That finally worked. Heck, that´s incredible!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> I tried Win 10 but it is not my favorite. So I decided to install Windows 8.1, instead. A secure erase of the SSD is a good idea before installing. But my Parted Magic won´t boot with my new board. Finally, it would boot using "failsave mode" but it might require several attempts to boot. Good thing I thought but when I tried to start the work, I realized that neither mouse nor keyboard works. Great! I restarted with a PS/2 mouse and that one worked. A secure erase requires to "unfreeze" the SSD which in turn requires to put the system to sleep mode and wake it up afterwards. Of course, it would not turn into sleep mode! I figured out there is an alternate method which requires to unplug the SSD´s power cable while running, wait 30 secs and plug it again and wait 30 sec. That finally worked. Heck, that´s incredible!


Sounds like you're trying to create Frankencomputer...........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I tried Win 10 but it is not my favorite. So I decided to install Windows 8.1, instead. A secure erase of the SSD is a good idea before installing. But my Parted Magic won´t boot with my new board. Finally, it would boot using "failsave mode" but it might require several attempts to boot. Good thing I thought but when I tried to start the work, I realized that neither mouse nor keyboard works. Great! I restarted with a PS/2 mouse and that one worked. A secure erase requires to "unfreeze" the SSD which in turn requires to put the system to sleep mode and wake it up afterwards. Of course, it would not turn into sleep mode! I figured out there is an alternate method which requires to unplug the SSD´s power cable while running, wait 30 secs and plug it again and wait 30 sec. That finally worked. Heck, that´s incredible!
> ...


Just got it to work. I guess I have to get a new version of PM.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Premenstrual?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Post Menopausal?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Still Parted Magic.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


PM in Geekanese is Personal or Private Message...........


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What about the context?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Even with your "context" I'm still not a mind reader besides I don't Use Parted Magic so why would I automatically make that association?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Because you directly replied to my post about Parted Magic?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You posted "PM", again how am I supposed to make that association?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You do read the posts you reply to, do you?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Again you're making an assumption that I think like you and will make the association between PM and Parted Magic, typical human behavior, "I mentioned it once, why don't you remember"?  I just didn't make the association, life's a bitch, deal with it and move on.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

If it ain't a 2 terabyte it ain't shit...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> If it ain't a 2 terabyte it ain't shit...


It is a 3 terabyte


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If it ain't a 2 terabyte it ain't shit...
> ...


Then it's the bomb..But you stated earlier it was a gigabyte..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

The flaw in the design of the CyberpowerPC  I bought my son is it had no large fluid reservoir for cooling..So the AMD graphics card failed..I bought an Intel processor one but added more fan circulation, and it works fine now..Don;t forget to use the PIE formula when calculating power wattage of use and actual use or bleeding that occurs..W=AxV


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The name of the company that made the motherboard.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Ok, I see..The last one I bought off of Jet was an Asus..$188.00 dollars with free shipping..


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> The flaw in the design of the CyberpowerPC  I bought my son is it had no large fluid reservoir for cooling..So the AMD graphics card failed..I bought an Intel processor one but added more fan circulation, and it works fine now..Don;t forget to use the PIE formula when calculating power wattage of use and actual use or bleeding that occurs..W=AxV


I guess it will be the Corsair TX 650M power supply. It delivers up to 612 watts (51 A) on the 12 V line. Nothing can go wrong with it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


My last really expensive one was the Asus M2R32-MVP (190€, I got it for 120€) for the AMD AM2+ socket. A lightning fast ATI Xpress 3200 chipset. The board ranged one in most categories against even more expensive boards. Mad Asus didn´t deliver support for Phenom II, even a 40 € Foxconn got it!
The one I have now is certainly not a cheap one but not that expensive.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


As long as the heat doesn't affect it, it should last a while..


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 17, 2017)

I hope so.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 23, 2017)

I changed my mind and it will be a Kolink KL-600M for low 52 €.






It is a Hungarian company and although its PSUs are quite cheap in price, they have their entire company infrastructure in Europe so dealing with them in case of need is not a problem. In sharp contrast to the producers of cheap fire starters even their cheapest 30 € 500W PSUs keep their promises and pass the tests. They are also a Caseking in-house brand. There is no need to pay more. There is even a design and cable management and sleeved cables. I had a lengthy discussion on a German board about it and I turned out to be the Kolink Minister of Propaganda because of my unwillingness to fork out twice as necessary


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 25, 2017)

For all who want to calculate their need of power, here is a Power Supply Calculator. 

Power Supply calculator - calc for silent PSUs of be quiet!

My current has a maximum consumption of 298 watts according to the calculator, with new memory and GPU it will be 400 maximum.


----------



## EverCurious (Jun 30, 2017)

I had an amp problem running my R9-290x with an 8950FX, replaced my Silverstone 1200W with an EVGA SuperNova T2 1600W (because why beat around the bush heh) Not had a black screen since. 

My rig - System Build - FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core, Radeon R9 290X 4GB DirectCU II (... - PCPartPicker


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 1, 2017)

There it is:


----------

